# Skil 1830 router - Bosch clone? (2.25HP, fixed/plunge bases)



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

I was in Lowes today and looked at the Skil 1830 2 1/4HP router. Interestingly, it was sitting right next to the Bosch 1617EVSPK display model - and (at least from a features/controls standpoint) it looks pretty much identical.

On the surface it's pretty impressive…
Fixed and plunge bases that look almost identical to those on the Bosch
Variable speed: 10,500 - 25,00 RPM with soft-start.
1/4 and 1/2" collets
"Micro-fine" depth adjustment (very similar to the one on the Bosch)
Depth rod and adjustable "turret" - just like the Bosch's
Quick-release lever for motor removal - just like the Bosch's
And (one-upping the Bosch), it has a (very thoughtful) LED "Site Light" for improved visibility and to let you know it's plugged in.

I have to assume that the above-the-table height adjustment (as found on the Bosch) is also on the Skil.

All this for $109!

Is Lowes trying to compete with Harbor Freight?!
With my meager budget, this thing looks very appealing, though there's little in the way of reviews to be found anywhere. (It must be quite new - there doesn't seem to be even a mention of it on LJs.)

I'd love to hear from anyone who's had any experience with this router.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

It has been around for a bit, and while it is NOT a Bosch clone and not for a high production shop, it has recieved good reviews from no less than Popular Woodworking for one. Good power and features for that low price. If you take it apart, yopu will find parts are more lightly built, but still adequate for a hobbyist's needs. Even a pro could use one as an extra. They aren't the best out there, but if it meets the need, it could be the best buy.

Steve


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Given that Skil, Bosch, and Dremel are all the same company, I could see this being a rebadging of the Bosch.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Donny - If your budget is in the $110 range, I think I'd be looking for a more proven contender. If the router is for table use, you'll definitely need the variable speed, but if it's for hand use, VS isn't required. There are several really good routers that go on sale in your price range periodically that I'd feel more comfortable with than the Skil…..Hitachi M12VC, Milwaukee 5615, PC690, DW616, Craftsman 28190 (by Chirvon Tools), Ridgid, Triton, and even the single speed Bosch 1617 can approach that price point. Sometimes it's better to invest a little more than to spend too little and squander all of it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a Skil router in a little portable table, tucked away in the shop. It's a vestige of my very early years in woodworking and suffice it to say, a Skil tool hasn't entered my shop since. It's a pretty pathetic device. $110 is 1/2-way towards several quality routers. I'd hold out.


----------



## JackhammerJace (Jun 13, 2011)

Skil is to Bosch like Toyota is to Lexus. If you're a hobbyist on a tight budget, I'd stick with the Skil, or shop around real hard for a good deal on something with a better reputation.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I know its all subjective but I think Toyota has earned a hefty edge in reputation over Skil though….I'd be more inclined to compare the Skil & Bosch brands to B&D & DeWalt as far as quality and aim market goes. IMHO Skil or B&D tend to go squarely for the occasional weekend DIYer, and have very little to offer to even remotely serious woodworkers. Bosch and DW tend to be well regarded by hobbyists, dedicated wwers, and pros who rely heavily on their tools.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

While I appreciate the input from everyone, I wasn't really looking for a discussion on the general quality of Skil products as a brand or the relative quality of one brand vs. another. I do understand that the quality of Skil products has been suspect in bygone days-but that doesn't mean things can't change. (Look at Hyundai automobiles for example.)

Based on fussy's input (thanks, fussy!) I think I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of these if (I had $100 to spend and) I had a project lined up where it would be getting a lot if use. Knowing that Lowes would take it back if it didn't meet expectations makes for a nice safety net - and no reason not to give it a try.

To close the door on the quality discussion, if one of you will send me a Bosch 1617EVSPK and another of you will send me a Skil 1830, I'll volunteer to disassemble each one and report back my findings.


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm shopping for a replacement for a Craftsman combo that has died twice and was all set to buy the Bosch based on reviews when I saw this same unit on the shelf next to it at Lowes. Had the same questions.

I did NOT see any above table adjustment on the Skil.

I just did a comparison on Lowes' site. Noticed one interesting thing.
The Skil unit, even thought it APPEARS larger-is nine pounds LIGHTER than the Bosch.
That's not necessarily a red flag-- but it does tell me there is substantial difference in construction.

I am hobbyist that does the occassional larger project-so I tend to make decisions based on price.
Did that with the Craftsman set-got burned. My cheap side is gonna hate me-but right now I think I am going to grit my teeth-and go for the Bosch.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

9 lbs?


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

You caught that too huh?
I was half asleep this morning when I was reading the Lowes comparison.
By the time I was awake enough to realize how strange that sounded-I wasnt around a computer.
I just looked again. Sure enough - that is what it says-10# for the Skil--19# for the Bosch.
Thinking about it-I have to conclude they must be talking-shipping weight which would include cases and accessories. Either that-or its just a plain old fashioned typo.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

DonnyBahama I bought a Skil 1825 a year or so ago from CPO reconditioned tools. Refurbished but like new at 1/2 the price. This was my 1st router & it did what it was intended for. I can't use it in a table tho. The motor is loose in the base when hanging upside down & this causes the router & bit to be off at an angle from 90*. I have since upgraded to a PC 690LR but the Skil got me started. I still have it as backup.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

My guess is that Bosch got the weight down on the Skil router by making it out of titanium and carbon fiber! 

Thanks for the input, dpwalker. I've been looking at the Skil 1830 at CPO. They have them for $80 (+ $7 shipping). This is probably what I'll go with due to budget constraints. If it has the same problem as yours and doesn't hang straight, I guess I'll call Skil/Bosch and hope they'll do something about it. If not, I could always wrap the motor in duct tape! ;D


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Donny - I know I'm gonna get clobbered but heres my experience with inexpensive routers: I bought a Ryobi router/router table 4 years ago. I sold the table, built a bigger table, and still use the Ryobi router almost daily. It has been tortured and has never let me down. It also has above the table height adjustment. Maybe it works for me because I never use a bit larger than a 1/2" roundover. Just my 2 cents. Oh, I almost forgot, I paid $100 for the router and table combined at Home Depot. I will buy another if this one ever lays down!


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

*. . .To close the door on the quality discussion, if one of you will send me a Bosch 1617EVSPK and another of you will send me a Skil 1830, I'll volunteer to disassemble each one and report back my findings. *

Just stumbled across this article from the November 2004 issue of Wood Magazine where they did pretty much just that to illustrate the difference between what they considered a DIY model (Skil 1825) and what they considered a Pro model (Bosch 1617)

Obviously things can change in the 7 years since then-but for general "broad brush" comparison purposes it makes an interesting read.

http://www.woodworkerscenter.com/hotdata/publishers/meredith_wwc/advertiser/7714694/1014436/da-00188.pdf


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

In addition to using different materials of construction, some of the weight differences between the Bosch and Skil could also be due to the thickness and number of copper windings in the motor. I once read a comment from an EE who considered weight to be a fairly reliable indicator of actual motor power….that doesn't make him correct, but neither are the manufacturer's "horsepower" claims!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Andy, thanks for posting that. IMHO, I think you can easily get a good "Handyman" grade tool that will perform well and last for many years. You can also buy a "Pro" grade tool that will perform poorly and/or fail prematurely. The big difference between the Pro and Handyman grade tools is the likelihood of getting poor performance and/or premature failure. On the other hand, I've seen firsthand how cheaper tools can have more play in the bearings, leading to poor precision. My old Craftsman circular saw made lousy cuts. I replaced it with a DeWalt that I've had now for close to 20 years; its cuts are much more precise.

MyFathersSon - Thanks so much for that link! It really clarifies things and helps me make a much more educated choice. Best of all, it gives me some good guidelines for using the cheaper tool (don't operate it full throttle for more than 20 minutes at a time and allow it to cool for at least 20 minutes between uses) if I decide to go that route. (I'll probably have no choice.)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*MFS*, thanks for the link : )


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

In the end, for me, it still comes down to financial factors. I have an opportunity to get some business and make some projects which, ultimately, will pay for some nice tools. But right now, I'm in a very tough financial situation with very, *very* limited funds. I lack four pieces of equipment that I'll need to make these projects, two of which I can borrow, another of which I can improvise around - and that leaves the router table.

My plan all along has been to make a router table extension for my table saw. Aside from not having the room for a dedicated router table, I like having the large, flat tabletop surface. Then there's my Incra fence which can serve dual duty for the table saw and router. The good news is, I already have all the hardware and materials to build this (as well as some other jigs and a base cabinet for my radial arm saw. The bad news is, none of this matters until I get the electrical and lighting installed in my garage - and that will take most of (and possibly even more than) the money I currently have available to do this.

So, I probably have little choice in the matter; I'll be lucky to be able to afford even the factory reconditioned Skil router. But I think the handyman-grade router will be fine for me, at least in the short run. If it fails during the warranty period, I'll replace it for free. Beyond that, I'll have the profits from my upcoming projects with which to buy a pro-grade router. (Probably a 3 1/4 HP Milwaukee.)


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

DB-
I know exactly where you are coming from. Suspect we arent much different in many ways.
My purchases have almost always been made with price as a deciding factor. My rationalization has always been - if I buy a tool for a third less than the 'better' one-and it lasts at least half as long-- even having to buy two-I have come out ahead.

This is my first time to - splurge. That's one reason I am trying to do so much research and was so glad to see you asking the same question.

Also-I have always been taught and believed that the quality of the end product owes more to the workman than the tool. That is why we put a premium on things that are 'hand crafted' versus factory made. I don't claim to be any great artist-but I have turned out some projects the customer was quite pleased with using some very basic-budget-priced - tools.

Of course-you dont want a tool that is a POS and cant be counted on to cut true etc. But aside from that I think you hit the point-the difference is in the durability and dependablity.

Short version-I completely agree with your thought process and conclusion.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, MFS! By the way, I really like your signature. Telling me something can't be done is like waving a red flag in front of a bull!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

I was in Lowes today. I lifted the Bosch in one hand and the Skil in the other. If there was any difference, it wasn't much. Also checked to see if the Skil had the above table height adjustment. It did not. Just FYI…


----------



## Puffball (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the Skil 1830 and I am looking to upgrade. One of my biggest frustrations with the Skil is the fact that it uses a 1/4" collet adapter. The Bosch has interchangeable collets. With the collet adapter I am constantly fighting collect run-out with 1/4" bits. I avoid using the 1/4" bits when at all possible. So this is one big difference IMO between the two. The height adjustment also has lots of play in it. So a complete nightmare to use in the Skil routing table.

The other is the fact that you can't get any of the so-called accessories for the Skil router such as a dust collector port.

The router was fine for when starting out, but the subtle differences are starting become very apparent as I use it more and try to do anything beyond the basics with it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never used a Skil tool that I stepped back and said… Ahhh … now that is a fine tool worth having.

It's the little things that make a tool great. For instance Dewalt and Porter Cable make similar routers. The Dewalts usually plunge better, and have more standard features. Some look almost identical, but when I use mine there is a real performance difference.

As far as Bosch, I have the 1617 too, and if I was going to clone a router that wouldn't be the one. Some people love their Bosch router, and that's fine. The Dewalt 618 feels much better in my hands.


----------

